

Startup Risk and Fear - semilshah
http://blog.semilshah.com/2013/11/23/startup-risk-and-fear/

======
timr
_" for every 100 folks who fear this, there is someone who quits their stable
job, moves out of the city to a not-so-great part of Oakland, grows a beard,
and starts a company by living with his cofounders, and tries to build a
prototype with his savings before thinking about more elaborate plans."_

This just floors me. You folks realize that not even five years ago, SF was
the place where people were living with their co-founders in a not-so-great
part of town, right? The smart money said that you should be in the valley.

San Francisco is done. Put a fork in it. People are renting _bedrooms_ for
$2000 a month (you used to be able to get an _apartment_ here for that much
money). It's too expensive now. Move to Oakland (or hey...how about the
valley?) and enjoy the luxury of living in a place where all of the young,
creative, innovative people have gathered.

